# Frustrated at not getting back to my Wife and Home in the Philippines



## Iain Martin (Jul 20, 2021)

After living in the Philippines for two years I am having difficulty getting back to my wife and step children. I have searched the web and written to the Embassy in the Uk. They have advised I need to complete both a 9a visa and a 2a visa. However I can't find the 9a form. I have most of the evidence required now but this form eludes me. Can someone help me with this.

Look forward to a response.

Iain Martin


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Iain Martin said:


> After living in the Philippines for two years I am having difficulty getting back to my wife and step children. I have searched the web and written to the Embassy in the Uk. They have advised I need to complete both a 9a visa and a 2a visa. However I can't find the 9a form. I have most of the evidence required now but this form eludes me. Can someone help me with this.
> 
> Look forward to a response.
> 
> Iain Martin


Surely posting in the Philippines forum would be more useful?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Iain Martin said:


> After living in the Philippines for two years I am having difficulty getting back to my wife and step children. I have searched the web and written to the Embassy in the Uk. They have advised I need to complete both a 9a visa and a 2a visa. However I can't find the 9a form. I have most of the evidence required now but this form eludes me. Can someone help me with this.
> 
> Look forward to a response.
> 
> Iain Martin


This is from Singapore, PI - UK consulate doesn't list the requirements. 

Request for Entry Exemptions (Familial Ties) 

*LEGAL SPOUSE OF FILIPINO NATIONAL*
1) Duly-accomplished visa application form
2) Copy of applicant’s passport
3) Valid Singapore-issued identification card/pass
4) Filipino spouse’s DFA-Apostillized Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA)-issued Marriage Certificate with PSA official receipt
5) DFA-Apostillized PSA Marriage Certificate with PSA official receipt
6) Filipino spouse’s Philippine passport
7) DFA-Apostilized PSA birth certificate/s of Filipino child/ren, if applicable
8) Copy of child/ren’s Philippine passport, ifapplicable
9) Proof of financial capacity (3months bank statement)
10) Flight itinerary/reservation (please do not purchase a ticket yet)
11) Barangay Certificate certifying that the Filipino spouse is currently in the Philippines
12) Filipino spouse’s complete address and contact number in the Philippines
SOURCE: Request for Entry Exemptions (Familial Ties) : Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's Form 2A you need not 2A visa. Here's the link for the Philippines Embassy London. All there and easy to find.





9a Visa







londonpe.dfa.gov.ph


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Lain and I wish you well in reuniting with your family.

Here's the link to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website. PBI website top area lists Visa's

9A visa  Instructions and links to download form

9a Form only


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lain, Good News now, starting the 1st of August you won't need an EEC to enter the country on a 9a Visa. Link to article of 9a visa

Do you need anything else to get the ball rolling?


----------

